# Shredding toilet paper



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I don't understand Toby, I leave my bathroom door open and he never bothers the toilet paper but let hubby forget to close his bathroom door and Toby will shred the toilet paper, it seems like he loves to grab it and run.

I've told him no don't go into Daddy's bathroom; it's like he watches to see if the door is ajar to go shred the toilet paper.

Anyone have any idea why my door can stay open and he doesn't bother the toilet paper but if other bathroom door gets left open be prepared to gather up lots of toilet paper.

Linda and paper shredder Toby:huh:

Forgot if I leave my purse on the floor and there is Kleenexes in it he shreds them.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie will shred paper towels, kleenex, & toilet paper. He will even go into the trashcan and pull them out! I would love to know why, too!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Both mine do, and I know from being on SM that all Maltese seem to love shredding TP, paper towels, etc. 

What I wonder is whether this shredding TP is a Maltese trait, or like a toy breed trait, or maybe a dog trait??

It's pretty cute even if it creates a little mess...


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

If I leave a kleenex, napkin or paper towel on the end table, Ollie will grab it when I leave the room. When I come back in he looks at me with his "uh-oh, I've been caught" look! He usually has a piece hanging out of his mouth!


----------



## 2maltesebabies (Jul 21, 2010)

O both of my girls do it. With my oldest Snowball when we go to take it out of her mouth she tenses up and growels at us. I have no idea why she does that. I need to get bathroom trash cans with a lid because they always manage somehow to get into our babthrooms. I thought only my dogs did it. lol


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Linda, mine does it too. And we have a cat that never goes in hubbies bathroom, but if he's feeling ignored he goes in mine and shreds the t.p.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My Rose does not shred paper, but my Lily sure will. She knocks over the waste baskets to check and see if any is in there. I try to keep them emptied in hopes that she will eventually give up. Fortunately, she hasn't discovered the toilet paper. I wish I had an answer for you about Toby but about the only thing I know to do is to either keep the door closed or keep the toilet paper out of his reach. :Good luck:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The safest thing to do it leave a gate up on the doorway that closes automatically OR change the location the TP is kept. 
A wad of TP can cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Enough said...*


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm laughing so hard. I'm sorry, I know this is a problem. Jazz has a toilet paper fetish also. I just finally got into the habit of closing all bathroom doors and keeping them that way at all times. It's the one bad habit of his we were never able to break. I wish I had advice to give you, but everything I tried failed horribly! As it is now, when I use the bathroom (Jazz always has to go too in case I might sneak out the invisible other door), Jazz will beg for toilet paper. He will do tricks, he will let out the saddest most pathetic whine you have ever heard, and he will beg shamelessly. That boy never begs for people food, but get the toilet paper out, and all bets are off! He gets one square a day to shred. When he's done shredding it, it gets thrown away. You'd think you were giving him a piece of prime rib with how excited he gets over it!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

iIt must be a maltese thing ,mine do this all the time .


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh my Max loves kleenex and paper towels. He does not shred it thankfully but does like me to put the paper towel in a ball and he goes and grabs it and shakes it out till its not a ball anymore and brings it to me to put in a ball again and so on. Or he will go on his back and play with it in the air from one paw to another. Its not just that its paper Malts seem to like items that are feather like. Seriously he would rather have a ball rolled up in paper than any of his toys. I watch him with it and say no when he tries to eat it and he doesn't eat the paper.

Its funny when he is tired I will give him a paper towel and its like Linus with his blankie its too cute. I have tried hankerchiefs, baby faceclothes to try and trick him and they are just not the same. So I find that if give it as a kind of reward and he doesn't go crazy when he sees me blow my nose.

They always want something they can't have so I figured reverse give in and sometimes it works. It took me awhile but now he just walks around with it and does not eat it when he disregards it I pick it up and throw it away. I know I am going to get flack about this but I watch him like a hawk seriously I do. As soon as he even tries anything funny it goes in the garbage and he sees me doing it. I say bad Maxie and I just make sure I reenforce this every time. He use to growl but he doesn't anymore unless he is grumpy then he is like a vicious rottweiler eek. I hope this helps.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce loves shredding toilet paper , tissue , hw , any paper . thats his thing , if he finds any piece of paper he shreds ... lol


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Ann, the picture of the toilet paper is what happens at our house if hubby's bathroom door is left open. What worries me most is that he does end up swallowing some of it and the Kleenexes that he gets out of my purse. 

I have to put my purse on the table or hang it up out of his reach. Luckily so far he has passed any paper he has swallowed proof is in the poop.

My guess now is it must be a Malt thing. :innocent: :smilie_tischkante:

Thanks for all the response to my post.

Linda


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

jmm said:


> The safest thing to do it leave a gate up on the doorway that closes automatically OR change the location the TP is kept.
> A wad of TP can cause an intestinal blockage.


 
This is what we do. Unfortunately, it's bothersome for me becuase I'm short and always hitting it whe I try to step, ahem climb over it, but it is safer for Aolani. I do however, plan on giving him a small roll of TP for X-Mas so that he can play with it for a bit while we watch him so that he can get his fun high.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I wonder if those with Yorkie's have the keep the toilet paper and Kleenexes out of their reach or it gets shred? :blink:

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola also does it occasionally. She goes through fazes. She started doing it a bit too regularly and twice in a row I put her straight in her crate. She didn't do it again for at least a month. I must admit that I was kinda glad she did lol. I missed that little puppy naughtiness. I always catch her straight away though.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

I was only feet away & Zoey shred it within seconds, never swallowed anything Doesn't happen any longer as I had to relocate the toilet paper holder & hang it much higher out of her reach. Problem now solved.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

:confused1:I had moved it higher in hubby's bathroom but I think he must bounce like a bunny to grab it, but it still has me wondering why he only misses with toilet paper in hubby's bathroom.

Linda


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL this had me ROFL. My first Maltese, Prince, use to do this. If you ever left the bathroom door open. You can be assured that he would get the entire roll and have it strewn and chewed up everywhere!

I normally put Delilah in her crate when I can't supervise her. Once I left her out and she found a tissue, a toilet paper roll and a pencil to chew. To top it off, when I came back into the LR from my nap. She was sleeping in the clean laundry! Stood up wagging her tail so happily, with her mess's strewn about!

Her new thing is to bark like crazy to set off the Halloween Ghost buddy we have set up and she then attacks it! LOL I'll have to try to get this one on tape!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

haha yes this used to be one of bellas fav game as a puppy! Floee and mya never bothered but the 3 of them still have a thing for the empty loo roll. Mya esp - im sure we could just get her some empty loo rolls instead of toys as she seems to enjoy playing with them a lot more than any of her toys lol


----------

